# Putting a 3 year old in a buggy?



## LaDY

Can you put a 3 year old in a buggy? I am taking my little one out tommorow but we will be going quiet a distance so i wanted to get a buggy...weird thing is they all say the maximum weight the buggy can carry and my LO seems to be bigger! Wha did you do? Or did you not bother with a buggy 3+? x


----------



## sabby52

Dec hasnt been in a buggy since he was 27 months and I think if I tried to put him in one there would be hell to pay lol. You will be surprised at actually how far they can walk, we done a hike on day last year when Dec was about 30 months, it was a 6 mile hike up a mountain and back again and he loved it :) 

I dont see any reason why you couldnt put him in one (if he will get in) and as for the weight thing I think they always play that on the safe side, Decs older cousin was sick in town on day and we wheeled her in Decs Quinny for about 4 hours and it was fine, she was 8 years old at the time lol. x


----------



## nikkip75

I still used a buggy when my middle daughter was 3 if we were going long distances. She hated walking far and would always moan she was tired or her legs were hurting so we used to just take it incase. Actually she's 5 now and still moans about exactly the same things so she'd probably a bit lazy! She's still go in a buggy if we let her! 

We stopped using it completely when she was 3.5 because I had my 3rd daughter so we got a buggy board.

I wouldn't worry about the weight thing. My 5 year could easily still fit in our buggy and she doesn't weigh that much more than the 2 year old!


----------



## Boony

My son turns 3 in a few weeks and he hasnt been in a pushchair for 6 months+ he walks everywhere even long distances.


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

god im a bad muumy, my dd hasnt been in a pushchair since she was 18months.. I brought a double icandy but she wanted to walk everywhere so waste of money! she walks to playschool and back everyday and its about a 25min walk, but she walks everywhere! we go on long walks and everythinng lol


----------



## Ruby's Mummy

My DD is 3 (only just) and she still goes in her buggy for long distances as she always wants picking up and she is far too heavy for me to carry her the distance she wants carrying so I take the pram but also let her walk too. I take it so if she wants to go in she can as she still likes to sit in it and relax.


----------



## hollyrose

my dd is 3 and a half and if we go to town i take the buggy cause she gets tired and looks for me to carry her but she's far to heavy for me to carry for any length of time.


----------



## Vickie

Ruby's Mummy said:


> My DD is 3 (only just) and she still goes in her buggy for long distances as she always wants picking up and she is far too heavy for me to carry her the distance she wants carrying so I take the pram but also let her walk too. I take it so if she wants to go in she can as she still likes to sit in it and relax.

same here :lol:

Hannah's kinda lazy actually :rofl:


----------



## StarrySkies

My LO is three in November and If I'm going long distances I take the buggy.. He want's me to carry him after so long and he weighs far too much for me to lug him about haha.
He loves walking but he doesn't walk, he runs everywhere so wears himself out :dohh:
x


----------



## Ruby's Mummy

My DD always runs off so sometimes if I go to a busy place I will put her in pram with a drink of juice or her toy and she will sit in her pram. I am dreading the day when she can't go in the pram.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

I wouldn't worry about it. I put my 5 year old in a pushchair :wacko: . To be fair I it's very rarely and only it if we have a large distance to cover (I don't drive) or I have to get somewhere in a short amount of time.

In fact if they could make pushchairs for surly, drag their feet 13 year olds, I might actually get somewhere in time. :haha:


----------

